# Never tried Water Drop photography before...



## cgipson1 (Sep 25, 2011)

My girlfriend wanted to try it after she saw some images of it online. Here is what we came up with....


----------



## photocoach (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh Wow!  Show me more!  Back up and show me how you set all this up, please with suger?  Fantastic,  also.  lighting and Lenses used settings, etc.

I love the last shot the most.


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 25, 2011)

photocoach said:


> Oh Wow!  Show me more!  Back up and show me how you set all this up, please with suger?  Fantastic,  also.  lighting and Lenses used settings, etc.
> 
> I love the last shot the most.



This should cover it... if you have any specific questions, let me know.






EDIT... that would be 10 to 15 degrees above the horizontal plane.... major typo above... sorry!


----------



## Bynx (Sep 25, 2011)

Here is something for you to strive for.....Liquid Sculpture - Water Drop Art


----------



## cgipson1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Here is something for you to strive for.....Liquid Sculpture - Water Drop Art



Yes, Thanks! I showed that site to my girlfriend a few days ago, which is what prompted her to want to try the Water Drop photography. I am not too unhappy with my first attempts.... and I know how to improve the shots. I definitely need a better water drop delivery method... something that is consistent time and volume wise, and yet variable in yield. I have some ideas....


----------

